# Need Help with Consumption



## MoonPig (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey,

So, me and Kyle (mainly Kyle) failed to win over his tutors at college... lol. j/k.

Anyways, we're on plan 2. Initially there was no plan 2... anyways, it's to basically have a folder at one of our houses. Now, this is where you chumps come in. 

I need to know how much the following PC will effect this bill:

AM2 Single core with two 8800GTs (Overclocked) running 24/7.

This is what i have on recent bills:







If it's too much, im afraid i wont be able to folder anymore


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, you can wrap your own core and make an electromagnet.  From that you can make a generator and if you hook it up to a bike you can make your own power.

How about we see a little commitment.

Ya' know what I'm saying? :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel lazy now 

lol


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Any ideas on this, if not im going to have to put the board and 8800GTs up for sale.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just a rough guide -

My 939 system with dual core Opty and 2x GTX260's (OC'd) reads 424W on my Kill-a-Watt thingymagjig (*I dont know how accurate these are*)

So running it 24/7 for one month would be -

.424W x 24h = 10.176kWh
10.176kWh x 31 days = 315.456kWh

So say 316kWh pre month.You need to find out your unit price per kWh and work it out from there.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

hmmmm ok...

Looking at the daily average, how much would that increase? If it's only 1 or 2, then i'll do it, anymore and im not sure it's fair on the parents.

Edit, would your system take a 20 daily average to 20.424 ?

Edit 2, i have a bill here. Says:



> (kWh@p) then below:
> Secondary - 1270@6.602
> Primary - 209 @ 14.176


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

Does your PC have tuberculosis?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

hat said:


> Does your PC have tuberculosis?



I'll ask it later


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> hmmmm ok...
> 
> Looking at the daily average, how much would that increase? :




Your daily avg is ~20kWh so that would put it up to ~30kWh

Which seems an awful lot for one pc, which is why I said I dont know accurate these things are.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Jesus... Thats ALOT.

Hmmm...

I need to think about this.

Edit: Looks like it'll add a hell of alot onto the bill. And i can't afford to pay the extra. Looks like i might not be able to fold much anymore.

Edit2: Antec PSU Calculator says it'll produce about 255w. That's 5.4kWh. Still way too much.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

You have two figures Primary and Secondary

with the secondary @6.6
316 x 6.6 = 2085

So about £20 a month

EDIT: Thats if I am calculating this right, I may be wrong


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Whats the difference between Primary and Secondary?


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Whats the difference between Primary and Secondary?



Maybe, cost per unit, say at peak times that is Primary, not 100% sure.

My bill is prepaid so not sure how yours is calculated.

EDIT: Does seem high for 1PC, my total load is 2 KW for the whole house (just checked it at meter) thats 5 PC's running and the usual crap that runs at home during the day.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

That bill is made up of:

My PC on nearly 24/7 (idle most of the time)
Family Mini-ITX on alot of the day
Media Center sometimes on
TV 1 on alot of the day
TV 2 on abit of the night
TV 3 on hardly
Lots of lights
And normal stuff


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would say run it for a month and see what the difference is on your bill.

Although I will say that it can be expensive when you start running multiple PC's 24/7.

My bill is about £30 per week.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

How much do you pay compared to mine, so:

22/01/09 to 16/04/09 = £120 ish (Just Electricity)

Thats from the bill itself.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine is ~£120 a month whereas you pay ~£120 for 3 months, but then I am probably getting screwed by the NIE (electricity supplier) on the price per unit for mine.

EDIT: I have about three different rates during the day for each unit used.With 4PM-7PM being the highest when it is about 28pence per unit I think.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah ok. Well, i think the parents would notice that ontop of the bill... lol.

I looked over the history and when i got my own PC (June last year) the bill nearly doubled. Luckily the parents don't mind that, but if it gained another 5 / 10 daily average... 

So, sorry boys, but i can't run a dedicated folder and now i have ATi again the PPD is going to be LOW.

Lets hope Kyle has an idea when he gets home.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah it can be hard financially running a rig 24/7  Sorry to hear you cant run it mate.Anyway just do what you can, it is all appreciated.

You pay about £40 month just for electric and adding another 24/7 dedicated folder may add ~£15 month to that.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, id hate to have Bucks bill... lol.

Hopefully i can pass on this AM2 SLi board and these 8800GT's to someone who will be able to fold, they can do my share 

Thanks alot for the help oily.


----------



## HTC (Sep 24, 2009)

When i started to overclock (whole PC), it seamed fine and dandy until i got the electric bill: just over 30% increase ... and that was with a E6850 @ 3536 MHz and with a 4850 with a slight overclock. This was way too much for me so i sold the Rampage Formula and Sapphire 4850 for more modest ones ... and the electric bill slightly lowered (compared to before the OCing).

You said you had 2 8800 GTs overclocked: have you consider running them without the OC and keeping the rest unchanged? I'm pretty sure your electric bill would say "thank you".

Try that with the PSU calculator thingy and see how much it drops (to get a rough idea of how much it would go down).


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Adding even an idle computer to my bill would make a big difference. So one with two 8800GTs at full load 24/7 is a big no no. 

Thanks for the idea, but it's not realistic. Sorry.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wow, id hate to have Bucks bill... lol.



Even Buck hates having Buck's electric bill. Last month's bill was $571.00US for the entire household. I know the A/C is running alot to offset the heat from the rigs, so I'm looking forward to opening windows in the next few months.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

$571.00US .... Per Month!!!!

What the hell job do you have? lol.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 24, 2009)

I've always assumed Buck was a pimp, and he keeps his hoes in the room down the hall from the farm.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Even Buck hates having Buck's electric bill. Last month's bill was $571.00US for the entire household. I know the A/C is running alot to offset the heat from the rigs, so I'm looking forward to opening windows in the next few months.



Geesh I thought my 380.00 bill was bad


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 24, 2009)

I pay £20 towards my electricity bill per month as it is (im 17 for christs sakes) and those figures are really quite sobering.

Thats it, Im selling my 260 for an ATI card, that way the temptation is gone. lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 24, 2009)

Me and Kyle have decided to thrash it to 250,000 Points. Then he's selling his GTX260.

Sorry guys, we never realised just how much folding effects our bills. Trust me, if it was less, we'd hit it 24/7. When we hit 250k we'd of done:

Kyle2020_And_MoonPig : 250,000
Kyle2020 : 25,491
MoonPig : 46,495

So, we'd of added 321,986 ish to TPU's total.

Hopefully, we can return in the future


----------

